# Some on Hard times!



## RJJ (Dec 27, 2009)

How would you handle this one?

On tuesday I had a call from a local fire chief regarding a chimney fire over the weekend. Not a big deal! As I listen, to him explain the damage and and how he thought the fire place set the frame work on fire and the extent of the damage a few things came into play.

As I drove to the property I wondered just what I would fine. The one thing that crossed my mind was that these people had been using the fire place to heat the house. Hard time for sure. They had lost the house to the bank. They were renting it from the bank and no money for fuel. To make matters worse the husband was in the hospital have brain surgery and the wife as with him. The father in law was staying with the kids.

As I viewed the chimney from the outside I really didn't have the heart to deal with them. And the last thing they needed was to be dealing with me. So I back off! Then told the town manager we needed to do something to help. A phone call on Christmas eve lead me to believe that the town was going to get them heat. I will follow up, but more needs to be done!

How fortunate I am and humbled by this problem!


----------



## jar546 (Dec 27, 2009)

Re: Some on Hard times!

This can be one of those situations where permit fees should be waived and some volunteers can be drummed up to make repairs.  I hope the City steps up to the plate if this is legitimate.

I am usually skeptical because my better half deals with first time, low income pregnant women and does house visits.  Lets just say that things are not always what they appear to be.  If they can afford a large flat screen tv, can afford cigarettes and $100+ sneakers, & all the most recent video game players, they probably don't need help.  This one does not sound like that kind of issue.


----------



## Inspector Gift (Dec 27, 2009)

Re: Some on Hard times!

Good job, Jar... thanks for sharing your experience.   It reminds me of the Christmas Carol.  I would ask, "What would the new Ebenezer do?"

God grant us each the wisdom to discern the truth, and the grace to administer our responsibilities with a balance of justice and mercy.  And may the Spirit of Christ[mas] act within our hearts to help others as we would have them act towards us.


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 27, 2009)

Re: Some on Hard times!

Rjj,

Sounds like you did the right thing and initiated the humane thing to do in that situation.  We have a “Fire Victim Assistance Program” I created back in 94 that helps in situations just like these and any fire since most fires are devastating to those affected.

I don’t know if your FD uses this method for chimney fires........but (1) small ½ pound baggies of "Purple K" dry extinguishing agent thrown down from the top and placed into the bottom work great and with little mess.  We get it in 5 lb. buckets and make them up each fall.


----------



## JBI (Dec 27, 2009)

Re: Some on Hard times!

RJJ - Well done. Sometimes it's better to go the extra mile, especially when it is truly needed most.  :mrgreen:

Jeff - I can relate to your story as well. Monticello (my home town) is pretty much a welfare state. Many families are multi-generation on the dole. It's a sad statement of affairs. Most of those kids have the accessories you describe.     The working class in this area doesn't always fare as well, and their kids often DON'T have the same luxuries in life. That's with Dad working two jobs and Mom working at least one.   :x

I G - Well put, as always.  

FM - I *like it*! Some friends of mine use wood for primary heat. I'll be sharing that little tidbit with them...


----------



## conarb (Dec 27, 2009)

Re: Some on Hard times!



> SAN FRANCISCO—San Francisco Bay area residents won't be celebrating Christmas around a Yule log, or they could face fines.
> 
> Bay Area air officials are issuing a Spare the Air alert for Friday, banning open fires that burn wood or any other solid fuels. Homes without a heat source other than woodstoves or fireplaces are exempt.
> 
> ...


 ¹ http://www.contracostatimes.com/search/ ... atimes.com


----------



## RJJ (Dec 28, 2009)

Re: Some on Hard times!

FM: I will make the suggestion to use purple K in the future. I didn't realize you could get it loose. I was under the impression it only came in extinguishers! Learn something new!

Not sure if this would have cured the total problem. Seems that the frame work above the smoke chamber between the fire box and the stone veneer caught fire first. Then ran up between the masonry on the exterior and the house. No air space! House was built long before that hit the code books. Probably never would have been an issue, if the fire place was use for enjoyment and not place in to service as a heat source.

I will be following up on this situation today. Also, going to see if some real help can be put in play for these folks. The house is now owned by a bank, so I doubt little help will be put forth to repair problems.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 28, 2009)

Re: Some on Hard times!

RJJ,

If they were renting; I would think that they would be moving; and the damage to the house will be taken care of by the bank.  There have been quite a few homes and apartments burned recently in the Oklahoma City Metro.  Although the reasons for the fires varied; unfortunately this is normal this time of year.

We had a two story, twenty year old home catch on fire in the garage where two dogs were kept.  They didn't make it.  The downstairs alarms worked; but, the upstairs alarms didn't.  Another family dog that was in the house jumped in bed with the owners and woke them up in time for them to get out.

FM,

How does the stuff your talking about work; and is it for prevention?  How would it have prevented the fire from spreading?

Uncle Bob


----------



## Alias (Dec 28, 2009)

Re: Some on Hard times!

RJJ - If this is legitimate, are there any local churches, Salvation Army, etc. that you could tap to help these folks?  Or maybe they need to move?

Jeff -

I can really relate to your post.  Where I am we have families that have been on the dole for quite awhile as we have no jobs or real industry.  We are also a cheap place to live and still be in CA.

Sue, lost on the frontier


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 28, 2009)

Re: Some on Hard times!

UB,

Purple K, it’s a dry chemical powder and it typically interferes with the fire’s ability to propagate the chain reaction but is also removes heat through absorption in the fire behavior equation too.  Granted, it won’t work as well once the fire leaves the chimney liner or flue. Since crystallized Creosote becomes a flammable liquid during the burning process it’s a great method to halt a fire before it enters the structure (Olympic Flame Stage) or heat affects the clearance to combustible scenario via a cracked or improperly installed flue or liner once that happens it’s a different ball game.

Rjj,

The FD can contact a local extinguisher supply company and get it in buckets.


----------

